# Rückenschwimmer?



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

So, nun hat uns ein Nachbarmädchen viel __ Molche in einem Eimer gebracht. Ich weiß ja, dass die Molche wahrscheinlich nicht bleiben werden, aber die Nachbarkinder haben etliche Molche in ihrem Planschbecken (!), da bin ich ganz froh, die vier gerettet zu haben, wo immer sie hinziehen werden. 

Jedenfalls waren in dem Eimer auch noch ein paar Insekten, ca. einen cm groß, man hat den Eindruck, sie schwimmen auf dem Rücken, deshalb vermute ich mal, dass es __ Rückenschwimmer sind, kenne mich aber nicht wirklich aus, vielleicht weiß jemand mehr. Typisch an ihrem Aussehen ist, dass es aussieht als hätten sie nur zwei Beine, auf jeder Seite eines, die sie zum Rudern benutzen.

Hab in die Suchfunktion Rückenschwimmer eingegeben, aber es kam nichts.

Vielleicht weiß auch jemand, ob sie Schnakenlarven fressen...

Gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Moin.

Nimm doch mal die 'Bildersuche' bei google; damit kannst du fast alles bestimmen [obwohl bei Rückschwimmer auch ein paar Vertreter auftauchen, die nicht Insekten sind :-]

http://images.google.de/images?q=rückenschwimmer&ie=UTF-8&hl=de


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Toll, ich wußte gar nicht, dass es bei google auch eine Bildersuche gibt! 

Unsere Insekten hab ich wiederentdeckt! Es sind dann wohl tatsächlich __ Rückenschwimmer! Dann werd ich mich jetzt mal auf die Suche machen, herauszufinden, ob sie gegen unsere Schnakenlarven helfen. 

Danke mal!

Gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

*******, die Dinger fressen Kaulquappen und __ Molche!

Habe sie eben in einer Blitzaktion mit einem Küchensieb wieder rausgefischt (wer sagt dass ich einen feinmaschigen Kescher brauche???  ).

Gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Carola,

wenn du in Zukunft alles was deinen Kaulis und Molchen gefährlich werden könnte aus dem Teich holen willst, hast du aber viel zu tun. Es werden __ Gelbrandkäfer- und Libellenlarven usw. kommen. Willst du ständig in die Fauna eingreifen ? 

Ich finde, mann sollte der Natur ihren Lauf lassen. Überleg mal, was passieren würde, wenn alle Froscheier zu ausgewachsenen Fröschen heranwachsen würden. Das wären dann wohl tausende in jedem Gartenteich.

Also lass die Tiere (auch die Raubtiere) doch auch existieren. Die Natur regelt sich von selbst.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Georg,

du hast recht, der Natur ihren Lauf lassen. Die Biester sind ja nicht auf natürlichem Wege in den Teich gekommen. Falls das mal passieren sollte, werde ich sie auch lassen, im Gegenteil, ich warte ja schon darauf, dass sich Tiere bei uns ansiedeln (ein __ Wasserläufer war in der Zwischenzeit mal da). 

Die __ Molche hab ich ja auch nur aus dem Grund zugelassen, um sie aus dem Plantschbecken der Nachbarn zu retten. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die sich in der Zwischenzeit schon auf die Wanderschaft zu ihrem ursprünglichen Zuhause gemacht haben.

Die __ Rückenschwimmer hab ich übrigens nicht getötet, sondern wieder bei den Nachbarn eingesetzt. Ich denke, die Molche dort in dem Becken sind sowieso dem Tode geweiht, da können sie auch als Beute für die Rückenschwimmer dienen...

Es sind nicht unsere direkten Nachbarn, also bleibt es spannend, ob die Rückenschwimmer auch von alleine den Weg in unseren Teich finden werden. 

Bis dahin sind dann unsere Fröschchen aber hoffentlich ausgehüpft (ja, ja, schon wieder Tierchen, die nicht natürlich in unserem Teich gelandet sind, wir sind bereits ein Asyl für von Kindern verschleppte Amphibien. Ich werde aber diesbezüglich, zumindest bei den eigenen, noch Aufklärungsarbeit leisten, damit diese künftig da bleiben wo sie hingehören. )

Gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Carola,

nun hab mal kein schlechtes Gewissen.
Das mit den Kindern kenn ich zur Genüge. Meine wollten auch alles mögliche Getier anschleppen. Ich konnte sie gerade noch davon abhalten Fische einzusetzen.

So langsam, nach einigen Gesprächen kapieren sie es. 

Also meine Kinder haben ca. 30 Kaulquappen in meinen Teich gesetzt. Davon ist keine mehr übrig. Ich habe zwar zweimal einen Minifrosch gesehen, aber von denen ist auch nichts mehr zu sehen. 

Ansonsrten: abwarten und Bier trinken.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

__ Rückenschwimmer sind sehr gute Flieger. Sie werden den Teich von Carola mit Sicherheit rasch gefunden haben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

@Gast: Vielleicht gefällt es ihnen in dem Plantschbecken mit den vielen Molchen auch so gut, dass sie dort lieber bleiben wollen???

@ Georg: Bier trinken hört sich gut an!

Gruß

Carola


----------

